# fish feeder?



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

i will be going away for 2 weeks and have been looking at automatic fish feeders. i only have a few tetras and shrimp in 20g tank. any recommendations?


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

has anyone ever used one with any luck?


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes I used one on my 55 gallon when gone for a few weeks and had no problem with it, it seemed to work well. It was a cheap one from Walmart.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

eheim makes the better one. I have one on my discus tank thats feeds them 2 times a day this usually last for 20 days or so depends on how much food you dispence.


----------



## KCFITZ78 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have used the Penn Plax Daily-Double II Automatic Fish Feeder. This works real good. Only thing you need to do is break up flake food into smaller peices, if you use flake food. Petco has this and I think I paid like $20 in store. Here is the link to Petco site for this feeder.

http://www.petco.com/product/3194/Penn-Plax-Daily-Double-II-Automatic-Fish-Feeder.aspx?cm_mmc=CSEMGooglebase-_-Fish-_-Penn%20Plax-_-887331&mr:trackingCode=1941DAE1-7A19-DE11-B4E3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I use the Rainbow Lifegard automatic fish feeder. It works real well. There are individual chambers for each feeding so you know exactly how much food is going out. It also allows you to feed several times a day.


----------

